
Intent to implement: HTML5 by Default - bobajeff
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/?_escaped_fragment_=searchin/chromium-dev/HTML5$20by$20default/chromium-dev/0wWoRRhTA_E/__E3jf40OAAJ
======
n-gauge
I'm surprised the Scratch programming language which is currently all flash
based isn't on the whitelist ?

